# Jet 10/20 plus drum sander, save your money!



## Desert_Woodworker

JUNK! I am not a believer in the cantilevered "system", yet you will find people here who say otherwise. Good review on this, thumbs up!

Maybe this one? http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Baby-Drum-Sander/G0459


----------



## Redoak49

That is too bad….

Jet has a 5 year warranty. Since you have so few hours, I might assume that it is still in warranty. Did you contact Jet?

I have been looking at this drum sander but now….

Some may not believe in the cantilevered design but Supermax drum sander works well.


----------



## michelletwo

I've used this sander for 15 yr, and it has served me well. When I decided to buy a bigger one , my choice was a Supermax 19-38. i have had it 3 yrs, and it is a very fine machine.


----------



## AZWoody

From the research I had done, the design went downhill when Jet bought out Performax.
I have read that the people from Performax then went on to form Supermax and continually improved on the concept.
If I were to get a cantilever, it would be Supermax. I have read only good things. If you need another sander, you should check them out.


----------



## Redoak49

I think what we have is a one hit wonder poster. He joined likely to bad mouth the sander. I have read quite a few good reviews about this sander.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

I have had one for many years, but hadn't used it much, until I retired 3 years ago. It's a bit of a pain to load the paper (but I have a pair of 45º angle needle nose pliers to get in to pull the sandpaper tight). I worked as a mechanic for many years, and my fingers are still too damned big to get in that tiny space. When I designed and built tools, I took that kind of stuff into account. That said, I've only used it to sand one board that was more than 10" wide, and I'll never do it again. Getting that ridge out is a complete pain in the neck. For big projects, I built a giant router sled and then do a final sanding by hand.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I purchased the new 16-32 supermax drum sander and is great with new features the 19-38 doesn't have fold down tables and quick adjust drum. I have sanded thin strips to end grain cutting boards with awesome results.


----------



## AZWoody

> I think what we have is a one hit wonder poster. He joined likely to bad mouth the sander. I have read quite a few good reviews about this sander.
> 
> - Redoak49


Even though he may have joined, this isn't the typical person who comes to badmouth something just because he's mad and wants to get his point across. He's actually used this machine extensively. Enough that it wore out at it's weakest point and that weak point is the crux of the problem. He's also very plain and simple in relaying what the problem without any animosity as some of those reviewers are

Also, there are many bad reviews of the Jet Performax series sanders. I did a lot of researching in drum sanders a year ago and all signs pointed to getting the Supermax as the Jet machines were not nearly as good.

Eventually, a double drum 25" sander fell in my lap so I didn't end up going the route I thought I was going but I did a lot of reading on these machines and talked to people at Supermax as well to ask questions.


----------



## cc3d

I have this same sander and the same thing happened. I have had it for about 6 years and it broke about 3 years in.

I love this sander as it has performed well, but it is made poorly in this regard I would agree.

I made a new coupling using a bolt that fits the screw and welding it to a bracket piece that fits to the carriage. If anyone is interested, I will send you pictures.


----------



## cc3d

> JUNK! I am not a believer in the cantilevered "system", yet you will find people here who say otherwise. Good review on this, thumbs up!
> 
> Maybe this one? http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Baby-Drum-Sander/G0459
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I too looked at teh grizzly recently and read that it has some serious quality issues too. Somebody chime in with experiences


----------



## ArtMann

I have a Jet 10-20 and a Jet 16-32. I have never had any trouble with either of them (except changing paper!). I use both fairly regularly but I don't have the run time on mine that the OP is talking. He mentions "thicknessing" with the machine. If I understand what he means by that term, this is a misuse of the machine. Even with 80 grit, I won't take off more than 0.010 or 0.015 inches each pass (less than 1/4 turn on the crank). It would take forever just to get one rough cut plank smooth at that rate. That is why I own a jointer/planer machine as well. If he ran the conveyor too slow and tried to take off too much at once, the damage he described is what I would expect.


----------



## hineps

I have had the Grizzly Baby for several years. I use it to thin figured wood to 1/8" or less for building dulcimers and fretwork. The only issue was with the conveyor rollers and I believe that was my fault. I was able to replace the parts easily and they weren't expensive. Other than that it has performed as expected.

Phil


----------



## robscastle

Chime …nutserts !


----------



## robscastle

Not sure what he did actually did with the machine, apart from break it! sure didnt make anything …nil Projects

Chime … nutserts !

I bought mine on Gumtree worked it big time and never had an issue with it, bed belt runs faultlessly.

I have spent more on the consumables than the purchase price no complaints what so ever!


----------



## stefang

I have the Jet 16-32 and it is has performed beautifully the last 3 years. I love it.


----------



## Timbuck

Apart from this thread stripping problem , I think it's a great machine. My thread stripped also so I made this device to improve the design..I can only supply them in limited numbers co's I don't do it for a living'
See here 



 You have remember that the whole combined weight of the roller assembly plus the weight of the motor hang from this small threaded extruded aluminium lug.
If it fails while in operation then the whole thing crashes down with the drum still spinning and it totaly ruins your workpiece.


----------



## Steve_D

I had the same thread-stripping problem (and my research shows that many others have experienced the same thing). I fixed mine with a "Helicoil" thread insert held in place with some Locktite. The cost of the coil insert, a tap for the new threads and the installation tool was less than $20 if I recall. I've used my sander almost daily for several years and the only other complaint is that it seems to overheat too easily and has to sit and rest until I can use it again. It's probably somewhat under-powered.


----------



## GuitarGuy1

Well, I have the 10/20 sander for about 10 years. I seldom use it, maybe 5-6 times so far. This afternoon I started to sand a piece of wood and as I got to the second side a big flash and pop came out of the control box then the house breaker tripped. From what I can tell it's the speed control that burned out. Why do they bother to put a circuit breaker in it? So much for their "over current protection". Guess I have to try and find parts now. Kinda sad, it's not even dirty yet.


----------



## GuitarGuy1

> Well, I have the 10/20 sander for about 10 years. I seldom use it, maybe 5-6 times so far. This afternoon I started to sand a piece of wood and as I got to the second side a big flash and pop came out of the control box then the house breaker tripped. From what I can tell it s the speed control that burned out. Why do they bother to put a circuit breaker in it? So much for their "over current protection". Guess I have to try and find parts now. Kinda sad, it s not even dirty yet.
> 
> - GuitarGuy1


Just found my part. "Controller - Conveyer Variable Speed". $178.88. WOW! For as much as I use it, it's not worth it.


----------



## Timbuck

I have now so far repaired about 15 of these stripped thread 10-20 s with my repair kit.. and it appears that some of these lift and fall spindles are undersize ..I have measured the o/d of the last 4 that have have fixed…for a 9/16" 18 tpi UNF class 3A fit … they should be .5538" minimum … one was ok at .554" this was a brand new one from Jet .. but the other 3 were way undersize at .545" .544" .543"...could be a bad batch of spindles out there


----------



## Dan1876

I have had a Jet 10-20 for about 5 years, and it has worked great for thickness sanding wood for guitars, etc.
I used it sporadically and not more than 40 hours.

The variable speed switch on the deck drive has quit.
I understand it is a common issue.

I took the switch out to try to remedy the problem but it not a common rotary potentiometer / on/off switch.

The factory replacement part is about $200 - expensive.

I don't want buy the part if it will only fail in another 40 hours of use.

any suggestions would be appreciated.

thanks

Dan D 
Broken Arrow, Oklahoma


----------



## Timbuck

I have a few of these available ..They now have a split nut design with ajustable socket screws..Note* you have to saw off the stripped lug to fit this device.



















Contact …[email protected]


----------



## Timbuck




----------

